# Anyone buy from modchipcentral.com?



## Tom (Aug 14, 2012)

Bought a wiikey fusion from them a week ago, when it wasn't delivered friday I checked the tracking number and it said it never shipped, tried contacting them , no email replies and did not answer the phone, anyone do business with them?


----------



## Rydian (Aug 14, 2012)

I've bought flash carts from them (when they used to handle those) and they went through fine, within a few days.


----------



## Tom (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks, their live support wasn't on at all today and they never answered the phone, sounded like the phone was off. Really pissing me off


----------

